# My and Billy's first proper groom!



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I did it!!
I bit the bullet and clipped him!!
with a lot of help with my parents just to hold paws and things whilst I clipped him.

before this I have only scissored a back, clippered a back, one full fft on an adult and feet and tail on Billy (havent got to his head yet!)

I am going for the town and country, so I still have some fluff to play with, and its not the typical lamb trim on every poodle you see here (not many)

not great photos as he was tired, and needs a bit more work to neaten up ect







he is very tired now, he has had a big day, his second day of being able to go out, a lap and a half of the field we walk the dogs at (carried him there and back) bless him!!

I know this isnt perfect, and its with puppy fur so it wont stand correct but I am very happy with it for my first clip!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

not a great video but you can see him moving with it
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...b.100003989138578&type=2&theater&notif_t=like

I hope you like it! x


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I think he looks pretty cute there!

Have you done grooming before - i.e. first time with Billy or totally first time altogether? If it's your first time clipping - damn fine job! 

I really must try to be a bit more adventurous with mine, I tend to do just short back and sides all over jobs - but I do find scissoring a bit nerve wracking so tend to do more clipping. 

I also need hubby feeding treats at one end while I'm doing the other! Basic combing is okay alone but both mine fidget something rotten 

ETA - just read your first bit properly - d'uh! See you've done a little bit before. Still great job on a wriggly pup!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you!!!

it is first time for me, the only time I clippered a little bit of a back before this his breeder was holding the clipper too as I had the wrong angle (on one of her's in a lamb called Aqua) and done Aqua's fft with her help. Since then I have only done Billy's feet and tail so its my first go of doing any pattern! 
I can see his shoulder and leg hair should go a bit higher, and a better definition, and I need to do his chest neater next time but wooo!!!!

Billy is happier with scissors then clipper but he has only had fft before today so he wont be used to it for now. I am more nervous of clipping near his neck and face then using scissors >.<
xx


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin has absolutely no problem with her face and neck being clippered. She's really good! And the toys are much easier to hold onto. Pushkin HATES having anything done near his face so is a real PITA about it all - think he must have had a rough time with previous groomers / owner, but he's getting better. It's all about confidence!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Your little fella is adorable. Your grooming skills will get better with practice. I've just started grooming my two and it's quite a challenge, but really, they don't care nearly as much as we do about how they look. They just want to be loved. This is my first attempt on my two. I had been doing their feet, face, and tail for about 6 months between professional grooming, but this is my first experience with clippers.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> Your little fella is adorable. Your grooming skills will get better with practice. I've just started grooming my two and it's quite a challenge, but really, they don't care nearly as much as we do about how they look. They just want to be loved. This is my first attempt on my two. I had been doing their feet, face, and tail for about 6 months between professional grooming, but this is my first experience with clippers.
> View attachment 139850


Very neat job!!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Manxcat: I think he will get used to it in time, he probably knows im as scared as he is, or even more scared lol! I feel so much more confident after clipping today on his belly and near his arm and leg flappy bits  I will try again next week and see if I can do it, his face was done a week ago so its not long yet 
I have low confidence so I need to build it up lol!

janet6567:Thank you!!! I love him soo much! I am sure I will get better and quicker with time  you done a fantastic job with your two! they are gorgeous!! its so nerve racking the first few times using clippers isnt it!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

What a cutie pie!! I hope the first time I clip Luce looks as good as yours


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good for you!!! You are much braver than me! I do my Molly's face and feet and nails but I will not touch her coat! I don't think I could stand it if I messed up....I would cry & stress every time I looked at her, so I leave that to her excellent groomer!!! LOL!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, I just wanted to reach out into that video and grab him and kiss him nonstop! :kiss: What a lovely little lamb he is! His cute baby face, it's just_ the best! _You are off to a such good start with his grooming, you should be very proud. roud: it's so nice to see him--and you--doing so beautifully! What a happy little boy he is!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Luce: Thank you!!!

Mollymuima: Thank you!! I am more nervous doing fft then clipping his body, if i make a mistake itl grow back, or his breeder can fix it up for me so its not so bad, I will try his face again later in the week! If grooming works out not for me I know his breeder is a fantastic groomer so I know who to go to! 

chagall's mom: Awwww hehe!! I am so glad you think he is cute! I love his little face and how his ears and top knot looks, and his skinny neck! Thank you!! I am really proud of it as my first ever proper go, and I cant wait to keep working with it, and see how he silvers and how he grows with it 
thank you!! He is a happy, crazy little boy!!


A few better photos from today, I brushed him out on the table and snapped a few





I love my little boy soo much x he is my world X


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think I am now addicted to him too!! My heavens, he really is CUTE as can be! (Lovely aquarium you have too.)


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I love every moment that its a struggle to go to work for 4 hours a day! he dosnt want me to go, but when I get back he is soooooo happy to see me, how can I not love it! He is soo cute, and such a little darling, and a loonie, he is everything and more that I hoped for! 
hehe thank you  we have that one and a big corner one (you can just about see by the curtains) the fantails are my mums and cichlids in the other tank are my dads.
 x


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooh, much better pics - you can really see what a good job you did! He is such a little cutie, isn't he? 

Think you and Chagall's Mom are going to have a silver love fest going on pretty soon 

He has got such an adorable face, just want to snuggle him!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks great!! I love this cut, good job!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done,you did a brilliant job,and he is the cutest little man ever! Reckon my little Tia would like him,she could fight Pippin for him manxcat!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

He's so cute! I love his sweet little face :love2:


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

He looks beautiful!!! 
What a cutie pie!!! Love his gorgeous face


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Manxcat: thank you!!! glad you think I did a good job! oh he is! I am smitten! cant help it!!
oh yes! silvers are stunning arnt they  Chagall is a beauty too! 
I love how his face and ears look right now xD I am going to try and keep it looking this way if I can! too cute!! x

KristaLynn: thank you very much!! glad you like it!! x

Carrie-e: aww thank you so much!! he is such a cutie! x he stole lots of love and cuddles on our outing to the petshop today hehe! Ohh no fighting girls!! xD he is 12 weeks old as of yesterday so only a baby still 

Wild Kitten: hehe thank you!! he is isnt he!! x

Kyran: thank you!!  x


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my so adorable. You did a great job. I wish I were brave enough!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

thank you very much!!!!! I did enjoy it once I got going x



I managed to do his fft last night! first time doing a face since my training day, he put up a lot of fight but my brother helped hold him so I could groom him, you wouldnt think a small puppy would be so strong!

my 3rd go at doing paws



his face (didnt do his lip, too wiggly for that yet!)


and a pic to show how his legs are silvering


I gave him a nice smelly tripe stick after doing this, he loves his tripe sticks, and soon forgave me! X


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My little Tia didn't like the big clippers I use on Billy,so I got some little Wahl battery operated ones and she is fine with me doing her fft with them. They only cost £10 from amazon and are so quiet and small,very easy to use.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I did think of getting a small one for doing faces, but he has always had a wahl 50 blade on his face at his breeders so he has started getting used to it, just needs to settle with me doing it  


I decided as it was a week since doing his body cut that I would have another go, I decided I would try a miami, just so I can see his body shape more, and if i decide to try a show style clip I can just leave his chest hair on when I clip later on 
not very good photos im afraid, he was having one of his loony moments, got a little vid (he had been attacking the door stop for a bit before I started recording) 
you can really see his silver coming in now! he is still lighter at the roots so will be lighter next time I clip him 

my brother got me the Shirlee Kalstone grooming book for my birthday and my sister got me a generic grooming book with sections on brushing different hair types ect.

I will try to get some better photos tomorrow 



he got tired part way and had a little rest 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=364988720310763&set=vb.100003989138578&type=2&theater

I done 95% of this with no help what so ever  when he got sleepy my sis and her friend helped assist so I could do some of the inner front legs and chest, but that was to get some wispy bits. He didnt cry out this time and was fine with me doing his back and back legs, but wasnt so sure of his chest and front legs and neck, but was good about it all, I would just start where he was happy with it and move back to those areas and he was really good! the more I do it the better he will get with it


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, now that is just _too_ adorable! He rocks that Miami!! Sounds like he really cooperated with the grooming this time too, what a good little boy!:angel2: Seems to me you're doing everything right. His hair _is_ noticeably lighter for sure! Cute to see to Billy playing in the video, he is the most fun toy imaginable.:dog:


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

hehe thank you Chagall's mum! I quite like the Miami on him (and can work into a hcc later if i want xD) He was soo good! you would think he has had his body clipped many more times, not the 2nd time lol! he is still lighter at the roots so will get lighter still, but its nice to see him looking silvery!
He is such a cutie, and a little monster at the same time, todays been a attack everything day, but normally its only a little bit morning and night, he is now asleep beside me hehe. I just cant get enough of him! x


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable. What a great job you did.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you ct girl!

I visited his breeder/my grooming teacher and she is dissapointed and wants me to grow it for 4 months then she will show me some scissored clips, show puppy, puppy lion, scandi, desi, modern german and so on.
I feel very disheartened, im happy using scissors but tje clipper is what scared me, im much more confident with it now.
Having a really rough time with my dipression so this on top dosnt help


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> Thank you ct girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww he looks so adorable! Don't let the breeder get to you. He is your dog and you can do what you like with him. He looks awesome and if you like it that is all that matters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

